# Alternative fletching adhesive



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Ive been using Loctite Superglue Gel for the last couple years and Its the best Ive seen.I buy it at Walmart....come's in a 2pk of 2gr tubes(Blue tube's) or a 4gr silver and blue squeeze bottle.....I use it on Plastic vanes and my feathers.


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I use the gorilla glue version of super glue on carbon arrows. works great


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Loc Tite Ultra Control Gel in the black bottle. It's a "rubberized" formula for impact resistance. Dries quick and is easy to work with. I have used it on vanes and feathers, even works pretty darn well for inserts in a pinch. around 4 bucks at Wal Mart.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Loc-tite super glue gel works great. I have since switched to the fletching tape and like it better.


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

bilbowbone said:


> I'm 3 arrows into fletching w/feathers 8 new arrows and thought I'd make it with the fletching glue I had but ran out. Can't get to my local archery shop for at least week (closed by the time I'm off work) and I'm out of town this weekend. Any good alternatives that I could just pick up at say a Safeway or Walmart like a particular super glue?


When you get near an Archery store, go and get some of the Bohning fletch tape, it takes a little dexterity to use it at first, but it gets a breeze to use and sticks well with no waiting around, it's tough too it will take arrows going to ground if you miss. highly recommend it, the packet says 720 inches in a roll. Give it a go.


----------



## tennjed9 (Sep 24, 2010)

Super glue works for me and its pretty cheap.


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

Loc-Tite Super glue gel or control gel...ones in blue and ones in silver...both are great...it's all I use on plastic vanes and feathers...and, you can get it anywhere from walmarts to hardware stores.:wink:


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

X2 on the fletching tape.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Axtell3 said:


> I use the gorilla glue version of super glue on carbon arrows. works great


+1.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I ran into some Gorilla glue rubberized stuff today and it works great! Thanks all.


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Anyone using Superglue, be certain it's the "GEL" Superglue.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

> I ran into some Gorilla glue rubberized stuff today and it works great! Thanks all.


It does work great, but is time consuming to remove when the arrows need to be re-fletched.


----------

